# 2021 Halloween Plans



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Look for this and did not find it, so if I jumped I am sorry...but whats everyone doing this year...I am expanding the garage haunt from one room to twox adding a toxic carnival...adding a smaller 2nd graveyard, which will be western themed, also adding picoboo plus controllers, the rooms will be carved foam vs. The plastic last year...lots to do, but it is always fun to push the limits and retain best house in the neighborhood


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

My neighbor and I were talking about this last night. We do a combined haunt between the 2 houses. He does a 4 or 5 room haunted house in his garage - and as you walk out the side garage door, he has a storage shed that her turns into a mausoleum. We have a path of inflatables that go behind his house to mine - where the come through a pumpkin patch with a number of motion activated scare crows, past the hearse that's being unloaded at the grave yard gate, and then exit through the graveyard. 

We are adding a second graveyard along the back path with the inflatables. Going to make a couple of the face tomb stones so we can do singing tombstones (kind of like the singing trees or light bulbs I use at Christmas) in that graveyard. I have a crypt façade that I was going to add sides and a back to - but may hold off because of the lumber prices here. 2X2s are $4.00, 2X4s are about $8.00, 5mm Poplar plywood is $19.00 a sheet. With the foam board - it will cost me around $300 to do just that. Would have been half that if I'd done it last fall. Also want to motion activate and animate a couple more props in my graveyard - adding some rocking tombstones and I have a skeleton that is currently static that holds the strings for a couple of smaller skeletons so they look like marionettes. Want to motorize her arms for a little movement. Hoping to add an Axeworthy ghost to the graveyard too.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Continuing to build on my new theme. I am still in way over my head. This year, much like last year, will be a race to try and get as much done as I can before the big day. Up to certain standards, of course. I think it will be like this for the next year or two before I can relax and only have a project or 3 to work on each year. But I am switching our Monster room to TNBC room.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

So far all I have is vampire costume with Papa Emeritus IV mask


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

SLCGirl said:


> Continuing to build on my new theme. I am still in way over my head. This year, much like last year, will be a race to try and get as much done as I can before the big day. Up to certain standards, of course. I think it will be like this for the next year or two before I can relax and only have a project or 3 to work on each year. But I am switching our Monster room to TNBC room.


TNBC?


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

DQ13 said:


> TNBC?


The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

Original plan: Simply just add mountains to normal display by turning Christmas glaciers into Halloween mountains via lighting.

Current plan: Completely nerd out and turn entire yard into Mordor complete with Nazgul, Nazgul horse, the tower of Barad-Dur, Smaug & an Orc. 🤦‍♀️

Progress on the horse so far:


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I've unfortunately had to push back my Halloween Japan adventure yet another year. My province is not handling Covid well at all. I hope I can at least have my spooky movie weekend with my 2 best friends this year that we didn't get to do last year. I got some great witchy movies that one of them has never seen, and me and the other are determined to fix this. Plus my favorite horrors and Tucker and Dale vs evil as a palette cleanser. I've also been working on a spooky party room box for our dolls (we're all BJD collectors). And I've already hand drawn some pumpkin carving patterns for one of them. I'm also making us matching pajama shirts. I got the vinyl iron-on all cut out and ready,


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Working on a classic monster theme/setup that I have never done for Halloween yet


----------



## charred13 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm doing a Dr.Acula D.D.S. I'm going ro have a dentist chair, giant evil candy & lots of vampire scary teeth props


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Love that people are already thinking October, now that I have my picoboo worked out, I want to add a tablesaw prop to the slaughter room...cant wait to people start posting pics


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I stopped on the side of the road one morning and picked up a car flag from a funeral home that must have fallen off during a procession - so I guess my skeletons are having a funeral in the cemetery this year! I don't know if the flag will go on the horse's bridle, on the coffin as the horse is pulling it, or what.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Just slid the proposed Halloween budget across the table to the Mrs....with a smile and a twinkle in my eye.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I have no plans yet, I need to get to work!! We moved into our new home last December, so I have a completely different layout now. I have no idea what to do, yet...EEEK!!


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

RedSonja said:


> I have no plans yet, I need to get to work!! We moved into our new home last December, so I have a completely different layout now. I have no idea what to do, yet...EEEK!!


New space is always awesome, I am happy over the last few years that some others have gotten the bug...


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

This will be my 4th year, and every year it gets bigger and bigger...but I enjoy it more and more, the best part is really getting into custom creations and fabrications..I cant wait to start sharing my pics from this year


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was right out my wedding last year (9/12) so we did a Haunted Wedding theme. This year the Mrs. has challenged me with doing a western / ghost town theme. Just starting to figuring out the plans. I just know I'll finally get to buy some Skelly horses .

The unhappy Couple:









The Wedding Party:









Yes, it is her real wedding dress! (She was so happy to get another use out of it)


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Change of plans. I'm gonna be Krampus. I also aspire to acquire more dummies, such as Stiltbeast Studio's Bucket Buddies, and more lights.


----------



## Violiavmpr (May 23, 2021)

My exterior theme is aliens, and I'll be turning my skeletons into Necrons from Warhammer 40k, and converting some old nerf guns into Necron guns. 
It needs to stop raining so I can spray paint them. My husband ordered some thicker EVA foam for armor (he's an Oldhammer, so he's picky about his Necrons) and I'll work on a downed UFO this summer.

I'm going to stick skulls on stakes and put green lights in their eye holes so it looks like they're floating in the dark.

I'm ick of my foram tombstones because there's almost always a strong windstorm and destroys them at some point during october. looking for an alternative.

Interior, I think I'll make the entry way wall have ghosts bursting out of frames. 

I'm not sure what I want to do with the game room and solarium this year.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> Was right out my wedding last year (9/12) so we did a Haunted Wedding theme. This year the Mrs. has challenged me with doing a western / ghost town theme. Just starting to figuring out the plans. I just know I'll finally get to buy some Skelly horses .


As I look at lumber prices, I'm re-evaluating by build projects. Thinking I'm just going to invest in foam and expand the graveyard.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Original plans were spiders. Like spiders everywhere..

But now everyone keeps changing their mind.

Family costume is tentatively Labyrinth since we have a new baby in the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RedSonja said:


> I have no plans yet, I need to get to work!! We moved into our new home last December, so I have a completely different layout now. I have no idea what to do, yet...EEEK!!


Right there with you. Normally by May I have a pretty soft plan which evolves once new items come out, but work has been insane and I haven’t had two seconds to do so. Here’s hoping inspiration strikes soon!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Therewolf said:


> As I look at lumber prices, I'm re-evaluating by build projects. Thinking I'm just going to invest in foam and expand the graveyard.


I had hoped last year that we would build something to walk through this year but like you the lumber prices have me thinking twice.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I’m hoping to add the attic scene, from the Haunted Mansion, this year. I added the grave digger, his dog , the Hatbox Ghost and the Hitchhiking Ghosts last year. I really need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

Violiavmpr said:


> I'll work on a downed UFO this summer.


Any idea what you will use to make the downed UFO? I love the idea, but I'm not artistic. I think the UFO theme will become quite popular in the next few years.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Kymmm said:


> I’m hoping to add the attic scene, from the Haunted Mansion, this year. I added the grave digger, his dog , the Hatbox Ghost and the Hitchhiking Ghosts last year. I really need to get my butt in gear!


I have to ask, did you make the grave digger and his dog? Those look spot on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

djjerme said:


> I have to ask, did you make the grave digger and his dog? Those look spot on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, I made them. I used a foam base then covered it with paper mache clay and then painted them.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Trying to talk my children out of being a mermaid, spiderman, and a pirate ( 4th time) this year.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2019)

Well this year will be different as my girlfriend and I will be moving into our first apartment next month. Depending on money we were planning on going to halloween horror nights but I get the feeling that won't happen so maybe Netherworld. Far as halloween itself I'll likely decorate my parents home again as always.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We're too far out for a yard haunt since the driveway is 200 yards long and we live on a mountain. But this year we will again have our Halloween party, go to several hayrides, and my band has a large gig already booked at a club. Several friends are also having their parties, and I'm sure we will add some other Halloween events, like going to a local restaurant's annual interactive Halloween Feast.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Paul Melniczek said:


> We're too far out for a yard haunt since the driveway is 200 yards long and we live on a mountain. But this year we will again have our Halloween party, go to several hayrides, and my band has a large gig already booked at a club. Several friends are also having their parties, and I'm sure we will add some other Halloween events, like going to a local restaurant's annual interactive Halloween Feast.


Walk through ready driveway it sounds like..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Eh what plans? I know I'm fully vaccinated...but still I have no plans this year. I never have plans because I never go out. I also don't have friends so planning a haunt would be a waste of time. I'll probably go hunting for stuff in stores, decorate half heartedly in my room and watch horror movies while pigging out on junk food...aka the same thing I do every year and have done every year since I was too old to trick or treat. That was seventeen years ago.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I moved in March and can’t decide what to do with the new house. On the plus side, I have a LOT more room, a house set back with beautiful old oaks and a lovely curved driveway perfect for folks to drive through to see things on both sides. BUT the road that my home is on is very busy so I doubt I see any ToT at all. I’m thinking of mainly doing the big props this year along with some projections in the yard itself. Just need to get my hands on one of those big boys from Home Depot!
if anyone is in NE Mississippi and wants to help me plan just let me know! This will be my first build since my wife’s death last year and I’m a little lost on it. I’ll also be going through and selling most of the smaller stuff and some of the animatronics I was using up in Tennessee.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

During the past handful of years, I've had the most fun creating a 'Haunted Hallway' at my elementary school. My principals have been so supportive, and the students LOVE. IT. Sadly, it was canceled last year (during construction) when our whole school went on quarantine that week. 😣 But I'm hoping to come back strong this year!


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2019)

Might try to convince the parents to let me decorate their house again this year since I'll be in a apartment with my girlfriend. We're planning on going to Universal Studios and Halloween Horror Nights from the 20th-24th. If nothing else we'll just decorate the crib and watch movies or something small.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

gypsybandit said:


> Trying to talk my children out of being a mermaid, spiderman, and a pirate ( 4th time) this year.


Hahaha, good luck!! 😆


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been away from the Forum for a while since my kids keep me busy, but we usually do a yard display & decorate inside too, having a sort of party/open house each Halloween. Last year - no party & no inside decorations, but we made more fences, a candy slide & changed our layout so we could still do our yard display while being socially distant. 

This year I'd like to consider some new layouts since we have more fences and could really expand, but I'm thinking we might need to stay socially distant, so it could end up the same layout as last year. But my husband would really love to have that giant skeleton so if it comes back in stock this season, no doubt we're going to have to find a place for that, and that might mean a new layout anyway! I would really like to have a grave digger prop so that's what I'll have my eyes looking for this season. And we have a weekend put aside in August to go through all of our Halloween bins and sort out the things that we need to give away/donate since we no longer use them - DH and I agree that we're storing too much and we now stick to a similar theme each year, so we need to pare down. 

Also I got a heat gun and I'm dying to corpse some skeletons so hopefully that'll happen too!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a good thing I hadn't planned on anything yet because the HOA has declared October our turn for the outside renovations like pressure washing and painting. Which basically means I have to have all my Halloween stuff inside only this year and probably set up prior to them starting as who knows if I'll be able to make it to and from the shed without hitting wet paint or something. I knew our turn would come up either for my birthday or Halloween. Sigh. No outside decorations unless our month gets pushed back (because who wouldn't schedule painting and pressure washing and outside repairs during hurricane season?) and I'm just going to sulk for a bit.


----------



## Thuddle111 (Jun 21, 2021)

This will be our second year in this home, we did and have done very little the past few years. Now that I know what the neighborhood competition is....game on.


----------



## badgermushroom (Sep 28, 2016)

I really want to turn our yard into a haunted forest but I’m not sure where to acquire all of the foam blocks (or smaller sheets of foam to turn into blocks) that I would need…the search continues.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Going with a fiery hellscape this year. Hoping for low winds so we can use some actual fire in addition to lights/projections. I've lost track of how many Gemmy yellow/red Fire & Ice lightshows I've bought.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Apparently, I’m going to be tasked with two houses to decorate: ours and then my buddy moved into a new place out in Halloween town (St Helens, Oregon).

Mine I think is still going to be the same graveyard and lots o’ spiders. But for his, I’m thinking Purgatory/Burning hell. That Ferry man from HD got me thinking about it, and I could use my charred corpse prop I built last year as a focal point. Want to also try the technique of making the house look like its on fire with the fans/pin spots in the windows. I’ll probably step up to a blog at some point to document both builds..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

First, my condolences, Windborn!

I normally don't plan too far ahead & never as elaborate as in my head when I do. Never know what the weather will be like & more negative than positive most of the time. Lots of wind & sometimes rain & snow to deal with so emphasis is always on static & then add my "good stuff" if weather permits. Hoping to get heat in my garage so I can set up animatronics in there somehow. So, that being said, wishes are:

1. Finish my cemetery columns that I made last year but couldn't use..found they needed reinforcing.
1. Finish brace for Atmosphere Moon projection
2. Work on a house projection (got a new laptop recently)
2. Getting heat in garage to incorporate my many animatronics safely
3. Maybe working on idea below...
3. Work on display for my very large Spooky Town/Dept 56 collection that has rarely been out of boxes
**No, I'm not crazy...duplicate #'s are equally important...I'm indecisive at the moment.
4. Any of the above can be moved based on what shows up this year.

IDEA for #2 above: While watching my window projection last year, thought about using the dancing & band skelly videos from AtmosFX, projection on a screen on a raised stage as in a Haunted Concert venue, complete with chairs and haybales to sit on to watch with some creatures mingled in the audience. I'm running out of storage so can't make the stage from wood..need something I can dismantle. Thought about some 4" PVC "legs" for base with black material for the stage.

My biggest hope is one day I can get out everything I own all at once & that will be 1 HUGE task as my lower level is full to the ceiling!! Mind is still in my 20's but my body & speed are waaaaaay behind & I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I am moving, but don’t know where to yet. So my plans are up in the air as far as what I’m doing.
I am going to build a giant forest troll this year, no matter what happens. Hope to start him next week…..


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Finally landed on my theme for this year. Last year we did that “Clap for a Song” sign to get the little skeleton guy to play the harmonica and it was the biggest hit. Planning to build upon that idea and working out the specifics of “Full Moon Farm”. Basically I’m doing a witches’ farm & garden. I really wanted to build a witch house but I’m just not impressed with lumber prices although I do hear lumber should be coming down soon. 

So, there will be a couple zones. First is a crop section included candy corn stalks, killer tomatoes and cabbage “heads” including all my skeleton critters and scarecrows. This will be front and center. To the left will be a walkway and to the left of walkway is the moon we built last year with trees and the spooky eyes and the flying witches and a sign for the farm. When you enter the walkway and pass the the props in the front, the first thing on the left will be Skullflowers and wolfsbane with a witch and a wolf. When you head right you’ll see the poison apple orchard, the trio of witches and the spider egg sections with the webs, spiders, jumping spider and black widow prop. That’s the front yard. Lots to craft but overall things are looking good.

I still have to flush out the set up for the side yard. I have another werewolf, a grave keeper, Venetian Victoria (who I keep bouncing around with flowers, berries and other stuff) and the fortune tellers with the tent. That’s the side yard. Walk through or not to walk through. I’m sure I’ll get there. Lots to craft but at least I have an idea… at least until Home Depot ruins it all for me!! 😩


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

Between buying and selling a home, remodeling, graduating our son, and my husband retiring from the military, I haven't celebrated or decorated halloween in two YEARS! I finally have the time and energy to devote to it this year and I'm very excited. I have old mismatched things from years of moving around to different bases, so I think I"m going to go small this year and buy mostly new things. I'll be concentrating on traditional Halloween themes like witches, ghosts, and cemeteries. Oldies but goodies!


----------



## sp00kmaster (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm going with a haunted Pumpkin Patch theme this year. Hay strewn about, carved and lit pumpkins(fake and real), a massive scarecrow with crows, and a haunted hayride display. Can't wait!


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

HalloCat said:


> Between buying and selling a home, remodeling, graduating our son, and my husband retiring from the military, I haven't celebrated or decorated halloween in two YEARS! I finally have the time and energy to devote to it this year and I'm very excited. I have old mismatched things from years of moving around to different bases, so I think I"m going to go small this year and buy mostly new things. I'll be concentrating on traditional Halloween themes like witches, ghosts, and cemeteries. Oldies but goodies!


I just retired from the National Guard this year. Tell your husband thanks for his service!


----------



## Ifyoubuildittheywillcome (Aug 20, 2019)

Well, I have a disco ball, fog machine, lots of lights... and finally, we are allowed gatherings, so...I like to make static monsters, I think I will place.. pose them like they are dancing, and have a Monster Mash bash in the graveyard, with a projector and screen playing Halloween music videos


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Update: instead of Clown Shark I'm gonna make a Tricky the Clown, if my thoughts continue down this path.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

We are hoping to have a big indoor Halloween bash on Saturday for friends. Then a driveway party while we hand out candy and toys for the kids on Halloween. The Saturday party will be contingent on covid. We had the driveway party last year so unless it is a monsoon we will do that again this year. I have a lot of friends and neighbors who enjoy handing out candy on Halloween so the party seem to grow every year.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

This year, I'm planning to decorate the outside of my great-grandma's house and do a garage walk-through. I've been wanting to do this for years now, since my great-grandma's house has been vacant for a while. Since 2016, I've acquired 54 life sizes, but I've never be able to use all of them as on most Halloweens, I've either worked or the weather was bad. I'm not sure if I'll do it now since we have a lady and her three sons living there since they lost their house in a fire. She's supposed to be out by the end of the month, but she told my mom there's been a set back. Not that I'm worried by this, because her stability is more important.

I also plan on going to an out of state place as they sell items that can't be found anywhere else. I don't know if I want to go because my grandma isn't in the best of health. She has cervical cancer and spots on her lungs. She was put into hospice, only to be taken out of it, and now, she's been in the hospital twice for UTIs. I think if she moves around more and changes her diet, I think her quantity and quality of life will improve. All she does is lay around and drink soda, which is in infuriating to watch as the sugar is what's feeding the cancer. My family has given her alternative treatments, but she's reluctant to try them. 

Back with the place, I've been trying to find out if they ship because I'd rather pay for shipping then a ten hour round trip. I was informed by someone who went there that they don't ship. However, I'm somewhat skeptical by this as I've seen evidence that contradicts his claim. I've tried getting in contact with employees, only to be find out that they no longer work there or I'll wait weeks to receive a response. I'm fearful to contact the place directly as the guy that owns the place and I have history.

The guy that runs the store also has an eBay account with similar items. At the beginning of the year, I created an eBay account to buy an item from him. The next day, I find out that he cancelled my order and made to where I can't buy any of his items or message him(the latter he has undone). Anyway, my grandpa bought the item and messaged the seller, asking why he blocked me. The seller told my grandpa that of most new eBay accounts the guy encountered, 9 out of 10 were fraudulent, only 1 out of 10 were actual sales. A month or two ago, I messaged the seller, asking if he would unblock me as I'm interested in becoming a customer. I have never heard back from him. I don't what to call the guy's store directly, as I'm worried my persistance will be misconstrued as harassment.

Aside from this, I plan to buy some new life sizes this year, but I need to place a higher emphasis on lighting. 

My apologizes if my problems derailed the topic.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Original plan: Simply just add mountains to normal display by turning Christmas glaciers into Halloween mountains via lighting.
> 
> Current plan: Completely nerd out and turn entire yard into Mordor complete with Nazgul, Nazgul horse, the tower of Barad-Dur, Smaug & an Orc. 🤦‍♀️
> 
> ...


Lol, love LOTR - please post many pictures, I’m excited to see this.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> This year, I'm planning to decorate the outside of my great-grandma's house and do a garage walk-through. I've been wanting to do this for years now, since my great-grandma's house has been vacant for a while. Since 2016, I've acquired 54 life sizes, but I've never be able to use all of them as on most Halloweens, I've either worked or the weather was bad. I'm not sure if I'll do it now since we have a lady and her three sons living there since they lost their house in a fire. She's supposed to be out by the end of the month, but she told my mom there's been a set back. Not that I'm worried by this, because her stability is more important.
> 
> I also plan on going to an out of state place as they sell items that can't be found anywhere else. I don't know if I want to go because my grandma isn't in the best of health. She has cervical cancer and spots on her lungs. She was put into hospice, only to be taken out of it, and now, she's been in the hospital twice for UTIs. I think if she moves around more and changes her diet, I think her quantity and quality of life will improve. All she does is lay around and drink soda, which is in infuriating to watch as the sugar is what's feeding the cancer. My family has given her alternative treatments, but she's reluctant to try them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your grandmother. I hope your plans come to fruition.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

We have lots (literally hundreds) of neighborhood ToT's, so I'll still do a big yard display whether or not we hand out candy. We did the candy chute thing last year, but I don't know if I'll have help with it this year.

I'm planning to do a sort of Victorian/Gothic Werewolf theme this year. I'm going to dress my skeletons up in old-timey clothes and pose them like they're walking through a cemetery with fog. I'll have my werewolf skeleton lurking and watching, with a glowing full moon up above. I've also gotten into the Atmosfx projections, so I'm getting the Halloween stained glass package to have on a screen. It's beautiful! And, as always, my singing pumpkins that people look forward to.


----------



## PumpkinBoo79 (Jul 22, 2021)

Our first dip into a yard display 2012 was a simple graveyard with pumpkins and the atmosfear singing pumpkins. Then year the following years we added more clips to the window projections and songs to the pumpkin trio. We just have a hard time with people not respecting any fencing set up and kind of just walking through the yard or trying to look at how the pumpkins work. 
I have always wanted to do a more elaborate display, one of my FAVORITE Halloween memories as a kid was going to this one house that had a different thing going on every year.


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Home Depot has the 5ft skeletons online for 29.98, ordered 6 and also another picoboo plus controller, full western theme graveyard under way, with a saloon and jail cell...so much work tonget done in the next ou days


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

charred13 said:


> I'm doing a Dr.Acula D.D.S. I'm going ro have a dentist chair, giant evil candy & lots of vampire scary teeth props


You gotta show some pictures when it's all up and ready. 👀


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

DQ13 said:


> New space is always awesome, I am happy over the last few years that some others have gotten the bug...


That (Halloween) actually factored in when I was considering home purchases before settling on this one. 👻


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

My mom's stump table is in it's final location, and it's in the perfect area for my proposed Tabletop game scene. So I'm gonna have two bucket buddies and a small skeleton playing DnD in the graveyard this year.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

it’s August so I’m back!! Hope everyone is doing well!! 🎃


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am making a new "fence" for the graveyard. In the past, I've simply done plastic chain with black PVC poles. It was fine, cheap, easy (and easy to store) and covered a lot of ground, but I am ready to upgrade. I need about 2-3x more length than this to encompass the area I want, so getting back to work on this after my current family vacation is over! Here is what I have so far... also need to make it more spooky with paint/gross stuff!










After being inspired from another member on here, I have also outfitted my front-facing house windows with LED strip lights. I love the red and will roll with that most of the season, although would like to see how they all look in a different color. Don't have enough interior extension cords yet to put them all on at once  which is why this pic only have some windows lit up, so stocking up on those is also on my list. Wifi-enabled plugs for them is on my wishlist, but that's more on a want and not a need.










I got a second 12' Home Depot skeleton, and need to make some sort of plan for him. I would love to somehow make him into some type of firey skeleton, whether it's by means of corpsing, or simply red painting, and put some of those "coals" under him that people do with the orange/red lights and great stuff. 

Need to get an electrician to come out and give me another outdoor power source. It's too much with the extension cords only having one outdoor pair of outlets.

Lastly, I treated myself to an distortions unlimited hanging vampire bat guy, so I need to figure out where he is going to live. I want to rig him up under the right-most roof top area of my house seen in the red lights pic, but it's too high to reach, nor accessible by window - so I might be contacting a handyman to maybe put a hook up there that i would be able to reach somehow.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Finally landed on my theme for this year. Last year we did that “Clap for a Song” sign to get the little skeleton guy to play the harmonica and it was the biggest hit. Planning to build upon that idea and working out the specifics of “Full Moon Farm”. Basically I’m doing a witches’ farm & garden. I really wanted to build a witch house but I’m just not impressed with lumber prices although I do hear lumber should be coming down soon.
> 
> So, there will be a couple zones. First is a crop section included candy corn stalks, killer tomatoes and cabbage “heads” including all my skeleton critters and scarecrows. This will be front and center. To the left will be a walkway and to the left of walkway is the moon we built last year with trees and the spooky eyes and the flying witches and a sign for the farm. When you enter the walkway and pass the the props in the front, the first thing on the left will be Skullflowers and wolfsbane with a witch and a wolf. When you head right you’ll see the poison apple orchard, the trio of witches and the spider egg sections with the webs, spiders, jumping spider and black widow prop. That’s the front yard. Lots to craft but overall things are looking good.
> 
> I still have to flush out the set up for the side yard. I have another werewolf, a grave keeper, Venetian Victoria (who I keep bouncing around with flowers, berries and other stuff) and the fortune tellers with the tent. That’s the side yard. Walk through or not to walk through. I’m sure I’ll get there. Lots to craft but at least I have an idea… at least until Home Depot ruins it all for me!! 😩


How fun! I’d love to see pictures!


----------



## MollyHart (Aug 22, 2021)

I have been frequenting New Orleans in the past few years and just love it there and love the subtle darkness that you can find all over Louisiana! So of course turning the front yard into a Voodoo Bayou is exactly what I am doing! I just got done picking up all my pallets for my bridge...and really need to get my ass in gear. I'm such a procrastinator, but I do work damn good under pressure. The plan is to filter people onto the bridge that leads over the swamp to the porch that will be where the alter is and all that Voodoo magic happens. Plan is to be the spookiest in the neighborhood 2 years running!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Snickers said:


> How fun! I’d love to see pictures!


Well I have some but nothing major to share yet. I was too cheap to buy the painted tomato cages or faux leaf garland so bought plain tomato cages and spray painted them with leftover spray paint from prior Halloween projects. I also got little bundles of greenery from Dollar Tree and cut them and turned them into vines with some plastic skeleton hands for fun. Given that we will have 3 tomato cages I did buy stickers for faces (painting all the apples and candy corn meant a quicker solution for the tomatoes). Joann’s saved me for signs and some chalkboard markers and spray paint handled my signs. Overall, I’m thrilled. Adding my farm sign and yell it’s FULL MOON. Anyone on the boards knows I like my Halloween with a lot of spooky and huge dash of snarky!

Ideally I’ll have a row of three cages and then then the baby lettuces with the heads. There’s 12 of those to work out. Small stuff is keeping me busy while I wait for our foam board for the candy corn field. So, field in the middle which is going to be flanked by the man-eating plant (if he ever gets delivered) and some pumpkin towers on the right with the skeleton horse being ridden by a scarecrow and all our skeleton critters. That’s the front piece. On the far left will be the witch trio with the sign. It’s their farm after all. Behind them will be the poison apple orchard which is down the path. Let’s hope I didn’t make a mistake doing a walk through this year! Past the orchard is the werewolf and the moon set up from last year (it is Full Moon Farm after all). As you turn right, you’ll meet Black Widow with the two six foot spiders and the jumping spiders and her “fresh eggs”. Might try to squeeze one more display in but there’s a lot to do. And there’s still the cemetery and a tomb to build. Hope everyone is crafting and in total glue gun, paint, nail gun BLISS!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Meadow said:


> Well I have some but nothing major to share yet. I was too cheap to buy the painted tomato cages or faux leaf garland so bought plain tomato cages and spray painted them with leftover spray paint from prior Halloween projects. I also got little bundles of greenery from Dollar Tree and cut them and turned them into vines with some plastic skeleton hands for fun. Given that we will have 3 tomato cages I did buy stickers for faces (painting all the apples and candy corn meant a quicker solution for the tomatoes). Joann’s saved me for signs and some chalkboard markers and spray paint handled my signs. Overall, I’m thrilled. Adding my farm sign and yell it’s FULL MOON. Anyone on the boards knows I like my Halloween with a lot of spooky and huge dash of snarky!
> 
> Ideally I’ll have a row of three cages and then then the baby lettuces with the heads. There’s 12 of those to work out. Small stuff is keeping me busy while I wait for our foam board for the candy corn field. So, field in the middle which is going to be flanked by the man-eating plant (if he ever gets delivered) and some pumpkin towers on the right with the skeleton horse being ridden by a scarecrow and all our skeleton critters. That’s the front piece. On the far left will be the witch trio with the sign. It’s their farm after all. Behind them will be the poison apple orchard which is down the path. Let’s hope I didn’t make a mistake doing a walk through this year! Past the orchard is the werewolf and the moon set up from last year (it is Full Moon Farm after all). As you turn right, you’ll meet Black Widow with the two six foot spiders and the jumping spiders and her “fresh eggs”. Might try to squeeze one more display in but there’s a lot to do. And there’s still the cemetery and a tomb to build. Hope everyone is crafting and in total glue gun, paint, nail gun BLISS!
> 
> ...


Looking fantastic! Baby Cabbages & Killer Tomatoes look awesome! Can’t wait to see it all come together for the big night!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Looking fantastic! Baby Cabbages & Killer Tomatoes look awesome! Can’t wait to see it all come together for the big night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! I don’t know if anyone goes through it when coming up with their ideas, but there’s always that moment before you craft/build anything where all you can wonder is… will this even work? Always a pleasant outcome when it does!

The small town we live in used to be a farm town which is now more bedroom community and there are pumpkins and scarecrows everywhere. I really hope this theme works out!


----------



## witch in the woods (Jul 12, 2019)

DQ13 said:


> This will be my 4th year, and every year it gets bigger and bigger...but I enjoy it more and more, the best part is really getting into custom creations and fabrications..I cant wait to start sharing my pics from this year


What are your themes this year? This is our last year of doing our haunted woods, and I want to go out with a bang. These are the themes we are doing so far: clown house, swamp, stranger things(upside down room with dripping water), haunted pumpkin patch,electric chair, vortex tunnel, and cemetery. We still have 3 small buildings and some open path to fill up.


----------



## witch in the woods (Jul 12, 2019)

hjg0989 said:


> Any idea what you will use to make the downed UFO? I love the idea, but I'm not artistic. I think the UFO theme will become quite popular in the next few years.


We did an alien scene a few years back and used an old trampoline frame souped up to look like a downed ufo in the distance with blinking lights on it. Just an idea.


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

hi,
i did monsters and aliens the other year, for our spaceship that had crashed i used an old garden parasol a neighbour was throwing out. i managed to bend/brake a couple of the arms on it so it gave crashed effect better, i added coloured rope all around it. i cut a hole in the very centre (where all bits join) and shoved an inflatable aliens head through it and then a clear plastic cooking bowl (£1 shop) to make the cover for the alien ship.


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

hi,
my theme this year is the witches house - it has been in the background for a couple of years but things had gone wrong and i didnt get all items made so changed at last minute and then cv19 so didnt have party etc. but its happening this year.

the lounge is going to be the main room and i've made a backdrop of a stone walled house (old painters sheets painted grey/blue and brick lines drawn on it), it has a fake fire (plstic scene setter) stitched on, an open window showing the moon (my photo of moon printed on material and stitched into window frame which has also been stitched on sheet. i printed loads of old apothecary type bottles and laminated them and they have been made into a shelf effect and stitched on it. i will have a cauldron and orange lights infront of fire, a 6ft animated witch stood by them, plus 1 of my 6ft high bookcases will be the "host" for my potion bottles etc. te other 6ft shelf has bones and random ornaments and witchy bits on it.

the kitchen is the black cat cafe and will have food and drink it as well as some cat images linked to food i've found.

the stairs is going to be a photo gallery of witches and a sign saying not every witch lives in salem!

the bathroom is being done as the melted witch of the west - in my bath with fake fingers, nose and witch robes etc. just not sure on green water yet as will stain bath.

i cant wait for it to all come together. my kids have moaned at me saying its too early to start put decorations up. lol


----------



## Barnardrm1! (Oct 31, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Well I have some but nothing major to share yet. I was too cheap to buy the painted tomato cages or faux leaf garland so bought plain tomato cages and spray painted them with leftover spray paint from prior Halloween projects. I also got little bundles of greenery from Dollar Tree and cut them and turned them into vines with some plastic skeleton hands for fun. Given that we will have 3 tomato cages I did buy stickers for faces (painting all the apples and candy corn meant a quicker solution for the tomatoes). Joann’s saved me for signs and some chalkboard markers and spray paint handled my signs. Overall, I’m thrilled. Adding my farm sign and yell it’s FULL MOON. Anyone on the boards knows I like my Halloween with a lot of spooky and huge dash of snarky!
> 
> Ideally I’ll have a row of three cages and then then the baby lettuces with the heads. There’s 12 of those to work out. Small stuff is keeping me busy while I wait for our foam board for the candy corn field. So, field in the middle which is going to be flanked by the man-eating plant (if he ever gets delivered) and some pumpkin towers on the right with the skeleton horse being ridden by a scarecrow and all our skeleton critters. That’s the front piece. On the far left will be the witch trio with the sign. It’s their farm after all. Behind them will be the poison apple orchard which is down the path. Let’s hope I didn’t make a mistake doing a walk through this year! Past the orchard is the werewolf and the moon set up from last year (it is Full Moon Farm after all). As you turn right, you’ll meet Black Widow with the two six foot spiders and the jumping spiders and her “fresh eggs”. Might try to squeeze one more display in but there’s a lot to do. And there’s still the cemetery and a tomb to build. Hope everyone is crafting and in total glue gun, paint, nail gun BLISS!
> 
> ...


I live in a community Called Pleasant Farm. Will be adding an UN-Pleasant Farm this year! I’m calling my doll heads Cabbage Patch Kids!


----------



## witch in the woods (Jul 12, 2019)

amylw1 said:


> hi,
> my theme this year is the witches house - it has been in the background for a couple of years but things had gone wrong and i didnt get all items made so changed at last minute and then cv19 so didnt have party etc. but its happening this year.
> 
> the lounge is going to be the main room and i've made a backdrop of a stone walled house (old painters sheets painted grey/blue and brick lines drawn on it), it has a fake fire (plstic scene setter) stitched on, an open window showing the moon (my photo of moon printed on material and stitched into window frame which has also been stitched on sheet. i printed loads of old apothecary type bottles and laminated them and they have been made into a shelf effect and stitched on it. i will have a cauldron and orange lights infront of fire, a 6ft animated witch stood by them, plus 1 of my 6ft high bookcases will be the "host" for my potion bottles etc. te other 6ft shelf has bones and random ornaments and witchy bits on it.
> ...


Sounds awesome! Post pictures as you put it together.


----------



## MollyHart (Aug 22, 2021)

I have to say I think it turned out pretty good for the amount of putting it off I did! Kids were pushing their parents ahead of them on the bridge because they were to scared! 😄 🤣


----------

